# carolina ride places



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

are there any places worth riding in preferrably sc but also in nc? the only one i see is CAW theres got to be more than just that place.. we are planning a trip up in the carolinas sometime this fall and would like to take the atvs with us while were there


----------



## BumpStix (Apr 1, 2011)

Busco its in NC tho.

http://www.buscobeachandatvpark.com/


----------

